# Cheap stocks



## imaginator (6 July 2006)

Can anyone list for me new and old stocks that are lower than $1 with potential to rise further? Something that could become like AUM or RPT would be nice!


----------



## greggy (6 July 2006)

Universal Resources looks cheap.  It has ground near where AUM is and Xstrat is one ofits major shareholders. It is planning a major open cut development of copper/gold by 2008.  Its share price is 21c.  I bought a few of them today, but do your own research before buying.


----------



## juddy (6 July 2006)

HI Imaginator,

First a disclaimer: I hold all stocks mentioned below.

JML: looking good technically atm with sustained volumes and removal of the capper (for now). It is a long term hold imo. Read through their open briefing released today.

INL: read this to get the general idea. It explains it far better than I could,
http://www.intec.com.au/download/INL presentation following Deutsche Boerse listing.pdf

JMS: low market cap, projects rapidly coming together. Great drill results on Mt Mason. Mt Ida and Mt Hope drilling underway and scoping study to be conducted on all three shortly. Possible JV on Mt Mason and logic concludes it will cover all three tenements. Plus other resources. Way undervalued imo. Read posts by Young Trader and others on JMS thread.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 July 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> HI Imaginator,
> 
> First a disclaimer: I hold all stocks mentioned below.
> 
> ...





Agree with above especially JMS and INL, I don't hold INL but if they can get technology to work they are sitting on a multi billion dollar project with possibly billions of dollars worth of other global deposits rather tailing dams that can use the same technology,

Re JML yes, but to do so commodity prices need to stay buoyant and rising in which case CBH is much better exposure IMO

Gold, BMO 

Just my thoughts

Oh and Uranium URA (see thread)


----------



## Julia (6 July 2006)

imaginator said:
			
		

> Can anyone list for me new and old stocks that are lower than $1 with potential to rise further? Something that could become like AUM or RPT would be nice!




Hello Imaginator

Just curious as to why you are specifically seeking stocks lower than $1?

Julia


----------



## Young Gun (22 July 2006)

Im thinking about having a go at this stock , it has come down a fair bit in the last couple of weeks. Long term I think commodities have a fair bit to run which will be heavily reflected in the price of this stock. So when exactly are you recomending a buy ? At the moment or when do u you it will hit its resistance point ?


----------



## imajica (23 July 2006)

might be a bit late to buy any CQT but I personally see huge upside to the shareprice. (it's gonna rocket on Monday! - news of its discovery is in the papers)

One which has yet to run in any major way would have to be Monax MOX

its zinc drilling results are coming out next week and are supposed to be quite impressive! 

also in the media

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200607/s1686698.htm


----------



## chennyleeeee (25 July 2006)

Its amazing how much we're all relying on drill results. AUM/CDU went sky rocket just on the basis of drill results. In an article hopefully someone can help me find it online, titled Another Poseidon Adventure, analysts and researchers said that the difficult part of a mining company is getting to the production stage. Anyone can drill and get some good results, just pick any mining stock and they'll all tell you they have some fabulous drill results but how many of them actually carry it all the way to the production stage and even then they have to market it and make a profit. However share price wise, if your good at it, you can make a healthy profit on any company's share price regardless of what their doing fundamentally. I've been looking at EDN and AGM, both of which are under your 1$ mark. AGM has a 1.5 billion dollar offtake agreement to sell its extremely high quality nickel and EDN just started production of its diamond and if you read its report, even then they are still skeptical about their forecasts cautiosly informing its stakeholders that although they are currently extracting very promising  high quality diamond stones, stakeholders shouldnt fall into the assumption and believe that this will continue all the way to the future.

I also have an interest in INL but its recent market depth is depressing me. It had a strong support at 13.5 at 12.0 and now at 11.0 on the market depth and all but the last has been broken. Although many investors are not displayed on the market depth because on good positive days the price rockets up but falls soon after. If they dont report something positive soon, I dont see why INL might not fall a bit more and even break the 11 cent mark. But its tailings resource and its technology for extraction should be worth a mint if it comes through. However I read somewhere that INL isnt the only company that has tried this method and the others having failed beforehand.

Happy hunting. Fingers crossed

CHEN


----------



## jollyfrog (26 July 2006)

Hi Imaginator, take a look at CBH Resources trading around 36c (zinc,silver producer) they were paying a dividend last year (and will again shortly) Also BMX a mineral sands producer (at the momentselling their first shipment) and dont forget DIO trading around 6.5c a small gold company that has excellent drilling results! and like the other guys mentioned INL
          Happy Hunting !


----------

